
Are We Remembering the Future? - Elof
https://medium.com/@duncanr/are-we-remembering-the-future-cfedc3270948
======
jerf
"The time axis is like any other axis."

No it's not. In the Minkowski metric used by many things such as relativity,
distances are defined as SQRT(dx^2 + dy^2 + dz^2 - dt^2). That minus sign is
fundamental, and means that the time axis is in fact different, in the ways we
observe. If "time" was in fact an axis like any other, it would fundamentally
_be_ a fourth spatial dimension.

Unfortunately for the author, given that literally the entire rest of the post
fundamentally depends on that misconception, there's not much left of the post
once you fix that. There's a variety of other related statements that are
simply incorrect understandings of modern physics as well, but all are
secondary consequences of the mistaken belief that time is just another
undistinguished dimension that is somehow treated differently due to some sort
of dimensional chauvinism or something. It isn't; it's fundamentally a
different type of dimension.

